# (Late) NGD: Waghorn Corax W9 (fanned fret 9 string)



## Schectersilence (Oct 6, 2016)

Pictures First!






















I've had this guitar for a few months now, deciding to let my opinion settle in. Put simply, this guitar is INSANE. I have never played a guitar that so effortless, so well put together, and so damn resonant! I can only thank Tom Waghorn and Dave Maclean for this from the bottom of my heart, because it is BY FAR the best guitar I've ever played.

Back story:
I decided I needed a 9 string in my life, and the production ones were just not up to it spec wise. So I took the plunge with my first custom guitar. I contacted a number of makers, based on the guitars that I liked: Waghorn, Strandberg, Daemoness, Ran, and many others. Some were hesitant, others were happy. On balance, I chose Waghorn because they were extremely happy with doing a 9 string fanned fret, they were the easiest and nicest to talk to (personable), and I loved the 8 string Corax they did previously. I really wanted someone in the UK if possible, and certainly in Europe, as I wanted to visit the workshop and hopefully pick it up in person. Reviews for Waghorn are scarce but exrtremely positive, and that was probably a worry, but that's why it's so important that I write this! So, in August 2014, I visited the workshop, played the 7 string Corax in stock (a life changing experience with regards to how a quality guitar should be), and put the deposit down without a seconds regret.

During the next two years or so, the design changed significantly, and never once was Tom Waghorn bothered. He answered my truly endless questions (and still does) with unfathomable patience. People expecting emails back in the same day should look elsewhere; people looking for someone with a seemingly bottomless well of knowledge should be interested. Throughout the process, it became clear to me that Tom is nothing short of a true master builder, and should be recognised as such. I was never pressured to make decisions, and changed my mind regarding the top wood more than once!

The big thing we left undecided was pickups because I didn't know who would be appropriate. Again, several companies were contacted, but in the interviening time, I bought a guitar by a luthier who cannot be named here, but it rhymes with Smufschmid. The guitar is amazing, and I instantly decided to ask Kent Armstrong to make my pickups. He got in touch with his son, based in Scotland, and we went with them.

Another big thing left open was the scale length. I initially was skeptical about a fanned fret, but I am now extremely glad we went with that. Tom and Dave advised about lengths, reasonable fans, and the neutral position, and eventually we settled on this design. It's perfect.

Enough back story then. Here are the specs.

Materials
Mahogany body
Poplar burr top
9 piece neck (wenge, purple heart and Indian rosewood)
Ziricote fretboard
Flamed maple binding for the fretboard
Brass, aluminium and copper inlay (Penrose triangle)
Ziricote truss rod cover and back plate cover, and knobs

Construction:
Fanned fret 28"-30" scale
Neck thru
26 frets
2 carbon fibre reinforcements in neck
2 double way truss rods

Hardware
Stainless steel frets
Hipshot single saddle bridge with string through body
Gotoh SG381-MGT locking tuners
Brass nut
Kent Armstrong custom pickups

Electronics
3-way selector
Volume
Tone
Coil tap
Guthrie Blower

On to how the guitar plays, feels and sounds. Everyone who has tried the guitar (including me) feels the same way; it is intimidating to look at, but surprisingly effortless and natural to play. The fanned fret is relatively small, and never gets in the way, and the access and general shape of the body has been modified to really help it sit correctly for comfort. The neck is thin and flat, but remarkably comfortable. I tried the RG9 neck, which hurt my hands after about 2 hours of playing: not the case here. It simply works, and after 5 minutes of mild confusion, it's second nature. When I moved to 7 and 8, it took a while to adjust (maybe a couple of weeks at most), but this guitar was easy within a few minutes.

The clarity of the guitar is remarkable. The low end is ridiculous, and I've never really heard the 8th string sound so clear. I have an 80 guage on currently (I tune to standard, one step down), which is just about perfect. The 9th string is a 106 from Kalium, though I'll be putting on a 110 from La Bella soon enough. The Kaliums are really nice, but the core is a little light, which means they don't end up actually having that much tension despite the gauge. On full bridge humbucker mode, it sounds nothing short of pissed off. When trying this in band practice, the 9th string shakes the entire room. It never clashes with the bassist, even though we are playing the same notes, but it fills the sound out like nothing else. But, with the coil tap engaged on the middle setting, it mellows out to make a convincing strat type tone. I feel there is very little this can't do sonically.

The construction is absurdly strong. It just feels so solid and well put together. It's very loud acoustically, and very resonant, which the neck through really helps with. The neck doesn't move, the tuning stability is perfect. I have moved house, taken it to a (very hot) band practice and the tuning just won't budge. It's in tune, and that's how it's going to stay I suppose.

Waghorn guitars are making some incredible guitars right now. I really advise any of you looking for a perfect guitar to go to them. I will be ordering a second one, and hopefully a third. I am currently selling my other guitars. Why? Because they just feel like toys in comparison. As I said, Tom Waghorn is a master. During the two years, I read a lot of things on here about how builders should respond immediately to emails, have pictures ready every day, and basically be ready to talk to the customer immediately. This is not Tom. He builds guitars first and foremost and gets the job done better than just about anyone else. I would easily put him amongst the top builders in the world. There is no guitar I have tried that comes close to the perfection that is every Waghorn guitar I've ever played (five in total, though I want that to increase!).

Very quick play through, with more to come!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygy4Tyg86es


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2016)

holy .... that thing is gorgeous. I remember seeing this on instagram a while back


----------



## pott (Oct 6, 2016)

Tom is incredible. He OVER delivered my Waghorn, something big time. It's so much better than I ever hoped. 

This 9 string is a monster. A damn classy monster. Looks brilliant and that inlay is fantastic!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 6, 2016)

Wow, you win the internet today! That's amazing!


----------



## Jinogalpa (Oct 6, 2016)

holy s%*1, too much for my brains, error


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 6, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Wow, you win the internet today! That's amazing!



I knew you'd like it! I remember seeing your Doberman 9 way before I got mine, and I thought "there's someone who'll like it!".



pott said:


> Tom is incredible. He OVER delivered my Waghorn, something big time. It's so much better than I ever hoped.
> 
> This 9 string is a monster. A damn classy monster. Looks brilliant and that inlay is fantastic!



Thanks man. It's good to hear more good things about Tom. And yeah, it's a monster, but he made it classy!



KnightBrolaire said:


> holy .... that thing is gorgeous. I remember seeing this on instagram a while back



Thanks man. I love it!


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 6, 2016)

Bloody hell.


----------



## Nag (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't seen many Waghorn NGDs on SSO. I was pretty damn certain it would be awesome, and it's quite awesome indeed.

HNGD !


----------



## odibrom (Oct 6, 2016)

Damn, that is something to behold... though 9s are too much for my small hands...


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 6, 2016)

That's a stunner, it's making me want a 9 again though.


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 6, 2016)

That is ridiculous in the most awesome way! Congrats!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 7, 2016)

a w e s o m e

congrats on a killer axe


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 7, 2016)

So is your 9th string a B0? I'm assuming that you are in C#1, but one step down on that string as well. I have a .106" on my 10 and 9 string (C#1 at 30") and I find them rather floppy. I just moved to a .120" for the C#1. Let me know what you find for the .110 la Bella on there. I'm not settled on string sizes for these low strings yet, so I'm all ears.


----------



## PBC (Oct 7, 2016)

Guitar's a stunner wow! Love the aesthetic and going perpendicular at the 14th (I believe) is a good choice. 

Happy NGD!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 7, 2016)

Beaut!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 7, 2016)

I saw this beast in its early stages when I visited Tom's workshop, he said it was going to be quite the challenge and he certainly delivered an amazing instrument. The execution is perfect.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow. I'm jealous. How do you people afford this ....!?


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 7, 2016)

Amazing, I always say if I ever have the money for a full custom build I'd go with Waghorn. The corax and sauria are some of my favorite models ever


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2016)

Seeing this thread has motivated me to get a custom from him.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks guys! I really hope this guitar makes people consider Tom when wanting a guitar because it's seriously better than ANY of the many high end custom guitars I've played. It's nice because he has zero hype, and yet they destroy every guitar other out there.

Holloway, yeah, it's tuned to B0, and I have a 106 on. Originally it had a 9-90 La Bella set on, which was nice, but I've since moved back to 10s on baritones and 11s on standard length. So currently I have a 9-106 set from Kalium, and switched the top string. The thing about Kalium is that the core seems really thin, and the wrap very heavy, so the mass per unit length is high but the tension is actually not that great. It sounds good, but it could certainly handle a touch more tension. The 90 from La Bella had a higher tension, but sounded a touch thin, so I'm going to try a 110 from them. I'll certainly let let you know how it is, though I've adjusted my playing style to match the tension.

Lorcan, yeah I think it was a pretty tough build, and I was really specific about a huge number of tiny details (like the fretboard not continuing after the nut, and so so many more) and he nailed them all. Dylan recommended them because they make basses too, and was reluctant to take it on, though he was very interested. This is really similar to a 6 string bass, and Tom's happy with those! The question is, when are you getting a Waghorn? &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## pondman (Oct 7, 2016)

That's a real stunner, congrats.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh god, that flank shot is too much.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 8, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Oh god, that flank shot is too much.



Haha. I think I feel the same about every angle.


----------



## zeropoint (Oct 8, 2016)

This looks friggin incredible.


----------



## laxu (Oct 8, 2016)

That is beautiful!

Do you find it at all difficult to play in general? For me I would think 8-string is about the max I would go before it becomes a bit hard to reach the lowest strings.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 8, 2016)

laxu said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Do you find it at all difficult to play in general? For me I would think 8-string is about the max I would go before it becomes a bit hard to reach the lowest strings.



you'd be surprised. My friend has an Agile 10 string and I don't have any issues reaching the strings. It does however, make it harder to mute unwanted strings from ringing out.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 9, 2016)

laxu said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Do you find it at all difficult to play in general? For me I would think 8-string is about the max I would go before it becomes a bit hard to reach the lowest strings.



I agree, it's surprising how natural it feels. I have small hands, and it's certainly very easy. The 30" scale means I can't do huge stretches, but it is remarkably playable!


----------



## Simic (Oct 9, 2016)

Stunning, HNGD! I'm curious what are you playing it through amp and cab wise?


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 9, 2016)

Simic said:


> Stunning, HNGD! I'm curious what are you playing it through amp and cab wise?



Well, I was using a Peavey JSX with a 1936V can, which was amazing for this, but then I just got an Axe FX II XL, so that's what I'm using now. I use a Mesa Boogie IIC++ with a boost, through an Engl IR. I must say however that the JSX was incredible for low tuning stuff, and I'll be sad to sell it.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 9, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> Well, I was using a Peavey JSX with a 1936V can, which was amazing for this, but then I just got an Axe FX II XL, so that's what I'm using now. I use a Mesa Boogie IIC++ with a boost, through an Engl IR. I must say however that the JSX was incredible for low tuning stuff, and I'll be sad to sell it.




what engl IR are you using and have you tried Ownhammer?


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 9, 2016)

Ericjutsu said:


> what engl IR are you using and have you tried Ownhammer?



It was one I found on the Fractal forum which I love. When I'm at my computer I'll try to find who's it was. I haven't tried Ownhammer but have only heard good things. The preset I use was based on Jon's IIC++ one who demos their stuff and it was amazing.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 9, 2016)

pott said:


> Tom is incredible. He OVER delivered my Waghorn, something big time. It's so much better than I ever hoped.
> 
> This 9 string is a monster. A damn classy monster. Looks brilliant and that inlay is fantastic!



You know, I just realised your guitar is the bolt on Corax 6 which I LOVE, and was kind of an inspiration for mine. I would have an identical one to yours in a heartbeat!


----------



## pott (Oct 9, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> You know, I just realised your guitar is the bolt on Corax 6 which I LOVE, and was kind of an inspiration for mine. I would have an identical one to yours in a heartbeat!



Ah man, I'm so glad to hear that! Tom absolutely NAILED both of ours. The guy's a true artist.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm guessing OP is an Escher fan? 

This is one of the most striking and impressive guitars I've ever seen. I stared at these pics for way longer than I thought I was going to. The attention to detail on this guitar is just stunning.

Also, nice photography skills/camera to capture this work of art.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 13, 2016)

Just put my deposit down with tom, now the wait begins


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 14, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Just put my deposit down with tom, now the wait begins



Good work man! You won't regret it! What've you gone for, so I can be jealous? It's a long wait, and there'll be times you'll doubt yourself, but the end is so 100% worth everything (I think unless the wait is like 8 weeks, any custom order is a bit of an emotional roller coaster).



Backsnack said:


> I'm guessing OP is an Escher fan?
> 
> This is one of the most striking and impressive guitars I've ever seen. I stared at these pics for way longer than I thought I was going to. The attention to detail on this guitar is just stunning.
> 
> Also, nice photography skills/camera to capture this work of art.



I do like Escher, but really I'm a theoretical physicist. The reality is I wanted them to do something that I had no control over, and I basically said to Dave "do whatever you want!". This was what he proposed, albeit in wood, and I was all for it! He called it a Penrose triangle rather than an Escher one. Later on I decided I wanted the metal inlay because I tried a Jaden Rose with one and thought it was awesome! The inlay is incredible. You have to really see it to understand how well Tom put it together.

I know man, it's a true work of art. Although I spent a long time fine tuning the details for the design, Tom gets all the credit. He really made it work as one cohesive design, while I half assedly said "bevels and arm chamfer!". I was unsure how it would all go together, but Tom was confident, and he really made it into something stunning. I find myself staring at it too.

Oh and these are Tom's photos. He's really good at photographing guitars. I took a few of my other guitars for him to do work on and he sent me some pictures, and it was like they weren't mine!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> Good work man! You won't regret it! What've you gone for, so I can be jealous? It's a long wait, and there'll be times you'll doubt yourself, but the end is so 100% worth everything (I think unless the wait is like 8 weeks, any custom order is a bit of an emotional roller coaster).



It's a 14 month wait right now ;_; 
specs are tentatively
8 string
28.5-26.5" scale length
korina wings, 3pc wenge/bubinga/wenge neck thru, macassar ebony fretboard, 
maple burl top in sunset burst (yellow center, orange then red edge)
faux binding on top, white on neck/headstock
aluminum inlays, reversed headstock with same finish as body, violin carve
Instrumental SFTY3-8 pickups


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 14, 2016)

what are the prices on these guitars?


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 14, 2016)

Ericjutsu said:


> what are the prices on these guitars?



Well, the base prices are £1500, £1600 and £1700 for bolt on, set neck and neck through respectively, but then there's all the hardware and anything extra you fancy.



KnightBrolaire said:


> It's a 14 month wait right now ;_;
> specs are tentatively
> 8 string
> 28.5-26.5" scale length
> ...



Yep, jealous! What kind of body shape are you thinking, or still deciding? Those specs are definitely going to make a beast of a guitar, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> Yep, jealous! What kind of body shape are you thinking, or still deciding? Those specs are definitely going to make a beast of a guitar, I can't wait to see it!



It'll be a sauria body and I forgot to mention it'll be chambered too. I'm really excited to see if the wenge and bubinga make a noticeable difference in tones compared to my maple/walnut neck through.


----------



## Backsnack (Oct 14, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> Good work man! You won't regret it! What've you gone for, so I can be jealous? It's a long wait, and there'll be times you'll doubt yourself, but the end is so 100% worth everything (I think unless the wait is like 8 weeks, any custom order is a bit of an emotional roller coaster).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like an interesting occupation. Do you teach, or perhaps do research?

BTW, the Penrose triangle is the original name for it IIRC. Escher just happened to use them in his artwork, with water taking turns and eventually flowing up hill. House of Stairs, maybe?

Anyway, does Tom have an Instagram? If he does, your guitar should be on it.


----------



## Wolfos (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not exaggerating when I say this guitar probably cost more than my car cost brand new.

I'm am so super jealous and happy for you. The guitar looks so perfect it almost seems unreal. 

One day I hope to get a custom 7 (I don't even know wherexactly to begin with 8) 

Being from Canada I'd like to find out if there were any Luther's close to this calibre so I could also visit the shop during its build but it all a dream for the future.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 15, 2016)

Wolfos said:


> I'm not exaggerating when I say this guitar probably cost more than my car cost brand new.
> 
> I'm am so super jealous and happy for you. The guitar looks so perfect it almost seems unreal.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. It is expensive, but I guess like most of the others that do it, I saved up. I realised that when I bought a mediocre guitar I'd end up replacing it, and that I've been playing sufficiently long to justify getting some decent equipment. It's been worth it as my excitement to play has increased 10 fold! But yeah man, it's expensive.



Backsnack said:


> Sounds like an interesting occupation. Do you teach, or perhaps do research?
> 
> BTW, the Penrose triangle is the original name for it IIRC. Escher just happened to use them in his artwork, with water taking turns and eventually flowing up hill. House of Stairs, maybe?
> 
> Anyway, does Tom have an Instagram? If he does, your guitar should be on it.



I was doing research yeah, but now I'm moving to slightly different things. I liked that they independently came up with something like that. I do love the forever up stairs by Escher! Hehe. 

Tom does have an instagram, though he doesn't upload stuff on it too often. I'll pester him about putting it on!



KnightBrolaire said:


> It'll be a sauria body and I forgot to mention it'll be chambered too. I'm really excited to see if the wenge and bubinga make a noticeable difference in tones compared to my maple/walnut neck through.



Ah, I want a Sauria too, and I'm super excited to see an 8 string fanned fret one! That'll make me even more jealous.


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 17, 2016)

So, Holloway, I just put on a new set of strings from La Bella. I'm using a 10-64 7 string set, with an 80 and a 110, and they are incredible. Significantly better clarity than the 106 from Kaliums. The core is much thicker, so under bends, the tension you feel is higher. I'm going to do a demo soon with them I hope, but I really recommend them, plus they also do a 120. I may try the even heavier ones, but honestly the 110 is perfect as the natural extension for a 10 set.

Just thought I'd let you know as you'd specifically mentioned what strings work well.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 26, 2016)

Now that's a stunning guitar!


----------



## BangandBreach (Oct 26, 2016)

While not a fan of the headstock, I really can't let that detract form how fantastic it looks. Very sleek, nice purchase.


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 27, 2016)

damn thats gorgeous

can't say I have heard or heard of Kent Armstrong

what would you compare the pups to?


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 28, 2016)

zerofocus said:


> damn thats gorgeous
> 
> can't say I have heard or heard of Kent Armstrong
> 
> what would you compare the pups to?



I'm not too sure really. They're high output, but clean up nicely, and have a massive amount of bass and mid range. I've not had pickups like them before, which is why I like them - quite unique!


----------



## warped (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow amazing.
Do you know what finish they used on that? Tru-Oil? Tung-Oil? Wax? Satin Poly?


----------



## zerofocus (Oct 31, 2016)

Schectersilence said:


> I'm not too sure really. They're high output, but clean up nicely, and have a massive amount of bass and mid range. I've not had pickups like them before, which is why I like them - quite unique!



Interesting, Just watched the YouTube video

definitely can hear a lot of low end going but is really clear still

will definitely check his pickups out

Congrats on the gorgeous guitar


----------



## Schectersilence (Oct 31, 2016)

warped said:


> Wow amazing.
> Do you know what finish they used on that? Tru-Oil? Tung-Oil? Wax? Satin Poly?



I do! It's a satin finish (a sanded down gloss basically) of an acid catylised lacquer, often known as AC's.


----------

